# Skeleton song...



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Read your post the other night and tried searching for those lyrics or part of them with no luck. I do have to admit that I like the overall tone of what you've given us to work from. I hope someone is able to help out because now I'm curious to hear the rest of the lyrics.

Could this have been a dirge possibly?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think it was a dirge. It sounded very much like a Halloween themed song, something that you would hear during October to put you in the Holiday's mood.
I forget how it started out. The lyrics I remember may have been the chorus, or were at least at the point in the song where the chorus usually is.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I took a search and figured the performer could be taking some liberties with the lyrics, and came across this song: "Rise Up Bones" (Song 7 on the first album).

http://www.joserrapere.com/musicframe.php

It's a dark bluesy song that I could definitely see translating well to piano. Not sure if it's the one you're looking for though.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

try skeletons in the closet by Louis Armstrong


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

GobbyGruesome - That's it!!!
That's the song I was looking for!!

That is so awesome that you found it!

Thank You!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yay, I done good. Happy to help.


----------

